# Some Videos of Both My Tanks



## Dingodogboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Tank #1
Size: 33Gal Breeder
Filtraton: Aquaclear 20 + Aquaclear 30
Stock: 1 Common Goldfish + 1 Black Moor Goldfish

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=582760621794506&l=7503923940922939250

Tank #2
Size: 33Gal Breeder
Filtration: Aquaclear 50
Stock: 3 Pearl Gourami, 3 Loach, 7 Endler/Guppy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=582760958461139&l=4553185790277284856


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Nice Video. Keep up the good work.


----------

